# A Few birds



## Battou

Well, I have not yet gotten my film scanner back up and running yet but I figure I will show some of my photography.


I have a pretty large archive of photos so I'm not going to post them all at once.









Bigger here

Taken (Handheld) with Vivitar 400mm on Canon EF, ASA 800









Bigger here

Taken with (Handheld) Vivitar 400mm on Canon EF, ASA 400









Bigger here


I'll post some more photos at another time.


----------



## ebackhus

The second one is my favorite of the three. The off-center composition just really makes it work.


----------



## Battou

Thanks, Common Blue Jay shot in my back yard.


----------



## memooch

Agree--bravo with the Blue Jay!


----------



## Battou

Thank you, that was literally the second shot I ever took with the Vivitar 400mm f/5.6 super telephoto after it's aquition. The first was of the same bird during the same period of time but I underexposed it considerably.


----------



## WereBo

I like the composition of the 2nd shot, but all three are great photos, especially the barn-owl - I have a thing for raptors :grin:


----------



## Battou

Ya like raptors huh.....

A turkey vulture
Taken with Vivitar 400mm on Canon EF, ASA 400 (Captive Subject)








Bigger Here

A barred owl
Taken with Vivitar 400mm on Canon EF, ASA 400 (captive subject)








Bigger here

A couple bald eagles
Taken (handheld) with Vivitar 400mm on Canon EF, ASA 800 (Wild)








Bigger Here

Hawk and raven fighting
taken (Handheld) with Vivitar 400mm on Canon EF, ASA 400 








Bigger here

taken (Handheld) with Vivitar 400mm on Canon EF, ASA 400 








Bigger here


----------



## WereBo

Mmmmm..... Nice - Very nice ray:


----------



## Battou

Thanks, Sometimes it's a lot of work and others it's jut finding my self in the right place at the right time.


----------



## Done_Fishin

Great photo's 

Photography is *always* just finding yourself in the right place at the right time. Except when you have photoshop skills that is! :grin: I prefer to think that Photographer sweats it out in the field to take a good shot whilst an artist uses photoshop to improve a poor photo. 

I take poor photo's but as yet don't have the time to progress to artistry. :grin:


----------



## Battou

Done_Fishin said:


> Great photo's
> 
> Photography is *always* just finding yourself in the right place at the right time. Except when you have photoshop skills that is! :grin: I prefer to think that Photographer sweats it out in the field to take a good shot whilst an artist uses photoshop to improve a poor photo.
> 
> I take poor photo's but as yet don't have the time to progress to artistry. :grin:


Thanks.

:4-thatsba...Oh you said the wrong thing there......:laugh: Photoshop can not fix a poor photo.....we've discussed this repetedly amung the many photography forums I frequent.....But I'm not going to hold that agenst ya.


No it's not always about finding yourself in the right place at the right time. I plan on using different threads to convey my different styles because mushing them all together can cause things to be missed. As time goes by amd you look through those threads as they come up you'll see some of those times where the photographer bringsd the right time to him. I was originally going to wait until this thread fell down a bit before making a new thread but I think I'll go a head and post a few of my more deliberate photos. :smile:


----------



## imagine2

Hmmmmmm very nice!!!


----------



## WereBo

imagine2 said:


> Hmmmmmm very nice!!!


Hi imagine and welcome to our little corner of TSF :wave:


----------

